# CSV 1-year renewal



## shayanaslam (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello

I got a 1-yr CSV in the category Financial Investments Advisor which expires end of Mar, 2017.

Can I re-apply for a 1-yr CSV in the same category? 

I only got a contract job for 3-months and have not been able to get a permanent job since the banks, insurance firms and asset manager are strong employment equity focused.

I also read "Residence on other grounds", stating that am eligible for PR since I have 5-years experience in my skill (professional body letter has verified this). Is that correct?

Am unemployed at the moment with a month left to my CSV expiry. 

What options do I have?

Thank you.


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

The problem that you will have is on the checklist they require employment contract and letter confirming employment


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

And VFS will be reluctant to accept your application without them.
But you can attempt to submit and see


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

shayanaslam said:


> Hello
> 
> I got a 1-yr CSV in the category Financial Investments Advisor which expires end of Mar, 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi Shayanaslam,

Am in a similar situation where am getting only contract jobs rather permanent ones.
In between, did u get stamped with visa for that 3 month contract in your passport with that employer?
Since I have got a short contract of 3 months now. Thanks.


----------



## shayanaslam (Feb 21, 2017)

*Hi KoolKam*

The one year visa is employer independent. That is no name on it. Because when I applied for it, I had no job offer. In lieu of this, you have to show proof of funds via bank statements.

For the three months contract, I had nothing done on the passport or the visa by DHA. Or the need to inform them. As it is a contract, you cannot use to extend your csv. Unless it a permanent job offer.

I just showed my employer the visa, and they drew up a contract.

I registered with SARS, and the employer deducted tax and I got my payslips end month.


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

This notion that you need a permanent contract to renew/extend your CsV initially issued for one year is not true. You can use a temporary contract and the new visa will be issued for the validity of the contract. You still need a permanet contract though, to apply for PR


----------

